# Kettle bell



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

How often you do you use kettle bells... I use them everytime I'm at the gym.... Think its 24kg, doesnt show the weight, but the damn thing is made of iron. Love it though


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I recently started using them for shoulders and also do 'whip up 90 degree forearm' exercise dunno what it called, kettlebell trainer told me it, ****ing cains my forearms at only 8kg.


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

If thats you on the avy... You are ripped to shreds!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

and he has got 3 arms !!!


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

lol... I see something, but I'm on tapatalk.. Avatars are small..


----------

